# LogaLoad Bass Tournament - Tensaw 4/21/12



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone fishing the big LogALoad bass tourney this weekend?? Registration required 30 minutes before daylight Saturday ($140 team of 2) - Live Oak Landing in Stockton, AL - As of Tuesday, there were already 80 boats registered. Should be good turn out, pay out and great support for the kids & Sacred Heart Childrens Hospital - GOOD LUCK... :thumbup::thumbup: 



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...nTgyfvp8UTPfxHkQQ&sig2=k6nNhtRlZ0HwFkvJEjUCjA


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

yep we will be taking the check home  yall just stay at the house!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Tourney*

If we stayed at the house, you wouldn't have our money.... Planning to run up the Bama or stay close to the ramp?


----------



## Colton140 (Apr 20, 2012)

Blazerben good luck to ya buddy. But you might as well not launch your blazer because the first place prize is coming home with me.


----------



## Fish4lif (Jan 9, 2012)

Well.... How did everyone do? How was the fishin?


----------



## Colton140 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fishing was good. Caught a lot of fish just couldn't get anything with any size. Should've went up apparently.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

same here caught close to 40 bass just couldnt catch any gooduns. Oh well it was fun!!!!


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone know where the final results are posted that shows where everyone placed (all 161 boats)?


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

man i aint sure i think you can read an article on Northescambia.com i heard that from a buddy.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.northescambia.com/2012/04/thousands-in-prize-money-awarded-in-log-a-load-bass-tourney


----------

